# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Huy Mobile: iPHONE ZIN - UY TÍN LÂU NĂM - GIÁ LUÔN TỐT NHẤT: iP6:5100K - iP6P:7100K

## huymobile1194

*Huy Mobile Chuyên iPhone - iPad giá tốt, máy cực chất.*
*Địa Chỉ: Số 35 Ngõ 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội*
*Hotline: Mr Sơn 0941.89.3333*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Huy Mobile xin cam kết: 
 + Chất lượng: Máy đảm bảo zin 100%, hình thức máy đẹp 99% (như mới). Sử dụng hoàn hảo mọi chức năng, lấy về chỉ việc dùng luôn. Tất cả máy bán ra đều đã được kiểm tra rất kỹ.
 + Khách hàng đến xem, sẵn sàng mở máy kiểm tra tại chỗ từ A-Z (xem cả main). Nếu phát hiện máy đã qua sửa chữa tặng ngay 1 Triệu làm quà.
 + Máy bán ra cho khách đều đã được test kỹ mọi chức năng và xuất ra tem phiếu, giấy tờ bảo hành rõ ràng.
 + Bảo hành cả Nguồn và Màn Hình các bác nhé (Một số bên ko có chính sách bảo hành Nguồn và Màn Hình nhé).*




**** IPHONE 6 ****​*iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Gray 99% = 5.1 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 5.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Gold 99% = 5.650 Triệu

 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Gray 99% = 6.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 6.4 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Gold 99% = 6.8 Triệu*




**** IPHONE 6 Plus ****​*iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Gray 99% = 7.1 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 7.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Gold 99% = 7.7 Triệu

 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Gray 99% = 8.4 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 8.6 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Gold 99% = 8.9 Triệu


================================================== ============
 QUÀ TẶNG 
 Tặng Sạc + Cáp + Tai Nghe trị giá 250k
 Tặng ốp lưng silicon trị giá 50k
 Tặng tấm dán chống vỡ Màn Hình trị giá 100K
 Tặng bút cảm ứng trị giá 100K
Tặng gậy tự sướng trị giá 150K
 Hỗ Trợ mua sạc dự phòng 10.400 chỉ với giá 200k

 BẢO HÀNH 
 100% Quý Khách hài lòng về sản phẩm và dịch vụ.
 100% Sản phẩm chính hãng Apple nguồn gốc rõ ràng
 Tặng gói bảo hành nguồn và màn hình
 Đổi lỗi ngay lập tức trong 15 ngày đầu
 Bảo Hành 03 Tháng Phần cứng trọn đời phần mềm
 Tặng ngay 1 triệu+Máy, nếu khách phát hiện shop bán hàng giả, hàng nhái, hàng Tàu...Nói không với với kém chất lượng
 Cam kết giá rẻ nhất Hà Nội, cập nhật liên tục.
 Qúy khách có thể tự tay mở máy xem main, để khẳng định

 Free Ship nội thành Hà Nội - Nhận hàng thanh toán.
 Địa chỉ: Số 35 Ngõ 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Hotline: Mr Sơn 0941.89.3333

[replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img]*

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

*Huy Mobile Chuyên iPhone - iPad giá tốt, máy cực chất.*
*Địa Chỉ: Số 35 Ngõ 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội*
*Hotline: Mr Sơn 0941.89.3333*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Huy Mobile xin cam kết: 
 + Chất lượng: Máy đảm bảo zin 100%, hình thức máy đẹp 99% (như mới). Sử dụng hoàn hảo mọi chức năng, lấy về chỉ việc dùng luôn. Tất cả máy bán ra đều đã được kiểm tra rất kỹ.
 + Khách hàng đến xem, sẵn sàng mở máy kiểm tra tại chỗ từ A-Z (xem cả main). Nếu phát hiện máy đã qua sửa chữa tặng ngay 1 Triệu làm quà.
 + Máy bán ra cho khách đều đã được test kỹ mọi chức năng và xuất ra tem phiếu, giấy tờ bảo hành rõ ràng.
 + Bảo hành cả Nguồn và Màn Hình các bác nhé (Một số bên ko có chính sách bảo hành Nguồn và Màn Hình nhé).*




**** IPHONE 6 ****​*iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Gray 99% = 5.1 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 5.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Gold 99% = 5.650 Triệu

 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Gray 99% = 6.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 6.4 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Gold 99% = 6.8 Triệu*




**** IPHONE 6 Plus ****​*iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Gray 99% = 7.1 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 7.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Gold 99% = 7.7 Triệu

 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Gray 99% = 8.4 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 8.6 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Gold 99% = 8.9 Triệu


================================================== ============
 QUÀ TẶNG 
 Tặng Sạc + Cáp + Tai Nghe trị giá 250k
 Tặng ốp lưng silicon trị giá 50k
 Tặng tấm dán chống vỡ Màn Hình trị giá 100K
 Tặng bút cảm ứng trị giá 100K
Tặng gậy tự sướng trị giá 150K
 Hỗ Trợ mua sạc dự phòng 10.400 chỉ với giá 200k

 BẢO HÀNH 
 100% Quý Khách hài lòng về sản phẩm và dịch vụ.
 100% Sản phẩm chính hãng Apple nguồn gốc rõ ràng
 Tặng gói bảo hành nguồn và màn hình
 Đổi lỗi ngay lập tức trong 15 ngày đầu
 Bảo Hành 03 Tháng Phần cứng trọn đời phần mềm
 Tặng ngay 1 triệu+Máy, nếu khách phát hiện shop bán hàng giả, hàng nhái, hàng Tàu...Nói không với với kém chất lượng
 Cam kết giá rẻ nhất Hà Nội, cập nhật liên tục.
 Qúy khách có thể tự tay mở máy xem main, để khẳng định

 Free Ship nội thành Hà Nội - Nhận hàng thanh toán.
 Địa chỉ: Số 35 Ngõ 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Hotline: Mr Sơn 0941.89.3333

[replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img]*

----------


## huymobile1194

*Huy Mobile Chuyên iPhone - iPad giá tốt, máy cực chất.*
*Địa Chỉ: Số 35 Ngõ 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội*
*Hotline: Mr Sơn 0941.89.3333*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Huy Mobile xin cam kết: 
 + Chất lượng: Máy đảm bảo zin 100%, hình thức máy đẹp 99% (như mới). Sử dụng hoàn hảo mọi chức năng, lấy về chỉ việc dùng luôn. Tất cả máy bán ra đều đã được kiểm tra rất kỹ.
 + Khách hàng đến xem, sẵn sàng mở máy kiểm tra tại chỗ từ A-Z (xem cả main). Nếu phát hiện máy đã qua sửa chữa tặng ngay 1 Triệu làm quà.
 + Máy bán ra cho khách đều đã được test kỹ mọi chức năng và xuất ra tem phiếu, giấy tờ bảo hành rõ ràng.
 + Bảo hành cả Nguồn và Màn Hình các bác nhé (Một số bên ko có chính sách bảo hành Nguồn và Màn Hình nhé).*




**** IPHONE 6 ****​*iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Gray 99% = 5.1 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 5.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Gold 99% = 5.650 Triệu

 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Gray 99% = 6.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 6.4 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Gold 99% = 6.8 Triệu*




**** IPHONE 6 Plus ****​*iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Gray 99% = 7.1 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 7.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Gold 99% = 7.7 Triệu

 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Gray 99% = 8.4 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 8.6 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Gold 99% = 8.9 Triệu


================================================== ============
 QUÀ TẶNG 
 Tặng Sạc + Cáp + Tai Nghe trị giá 250k
 Tặng ốp lưng silicon trị giá 50k
 Tặng tấm dán chống vỡ Màn Hình trị giá 100K
 Tặng bút cảm ứng trị giá 100K
Tặng gậy tự sướng trị giá 150K
 Hỗ Trợ mua sạc dự phòng 10.400 chỉ với giá 200k

 BẢO HÀNH 
 100% Quý Khách hài lòng về sản phẩm và dịch vụ.
 100% Sản phẩm chính hãng Apple nguồn gốc rõ ràng
 Tặng gói bảo hành nguồn và màn hình
 Đổi lỗi ngay lập tức trong 15 ngày đầu
 Bảo Hành 03 Tháng Phần cứng trọn đời phần mềm
 Tặng ngay 1 triệu+Máy, nếu khách phát hiện shop bán hàng giả, hàng nhái, hàng Tàu...Nói không với với kém chất lượng
 Cam kết giá rẻ nhất Hà Nội, cập nhật liên tục.
 Qúy khách có thể tự tay mở máy xem main, để khẳng định

 Free Ship nội thành Hà Nội - Nhận hàng thanh toán.
 Địa chỉ: Số 35 Ngõ 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Hotline: Mr Sơn 0941.89.3333

[replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img]*

----------


## huymobile1194

*Huy Mobile Chuyên iPhone - iPad giá tốt, máy cực chất.*
*Địa Chỉ: Số 35 Ngõ 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội*
*Hotline: Mr Sơn 0941.89.3333*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Huy Mobile xin cam kết: 
 + Chất lượng: Máy đảm bảo zin 100%, hình thức máy đẹp 99% (như mới). Sử dụng hoàn hảo mọi chức năng, lấy về chỉ việc dùng luôn. Tất cả máy bán ra đều đã được kiểm tra rất kỹ.
 + Khách hàng đến xem, sẵn sàng mở máy kiểm tra tại chỗ từ A-Z (xem cả main). Nếu phát hiện máy đã qua sửa chữa tặng ngay 1 Triệu làm quà.
 + Máy bán ra cho khách đều đã được test kỹ mọi chức năng và xuất ra tem phiếu, giấy tờ bảo hành rõ ràng.
 + Bảo hành cả Nguồn và Màn Hình các bác nhé (Một số bên ko có chính sách bảo hành Nguồn và Màn Hình nhé).*




**** IPHONE 6 ****​*iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Gray 99% = 5.1 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 5.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Gold 99% = 5.650 Triệu

 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Gray 99% = 6.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 6.4 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Gold 99% = 6.8 Triệu*




**** IPHONE 6 Plus ****​*iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Gray 99% = 7.1 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 7.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Gold 99% = 7.7 Triệu

 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Gray 99% = 8.4 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 8.6 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Gold 99% = 8.9 Triệu


================================================== ============
 QUÀ TẶNG 
 Tặng Sạc + Cáp + Tai Nghe trị giá 250k
 Tặng ốp lưng silicon trị giá 50k
 Tặng tấm dán chống vỡ Màn Hình trị giá 100K
 Tặng bút cảm ứng trị giá 100K
Tặng gậy tự sướng trị giá 150K
 Hỗ Trợ mua sạc dự phòng 10.400 chỉ với giá 200k

 BẢO HÀNH 
 100% Quý Khách hài lòng về sản phẩm và dịch vụ.
 100% Sản phẩm chính hãng Apple nguồn gốc rõ ràng
 Tặng gói bảo hành nguồn và màn hình
 Đổi lỗi ngay lập tức trong 15 ngày đầu
 Bảo Hành 03 Tháng Phần cứng trọn đời phần mềm
 Tặng ngay 1 triệu+Máy, nếu khách phát hiện shop bán hàng giả, hàng nhái, hàng Tàu...Nói không với với kém chất lượng
 Cam kết giá rẻ nhất Hà Nội, cập nhật liên tục.
 Qúy khách có thể tự tay mở máy xem main, để khẳng định

 Free Ship nội thành Hà Nội - Nhận hàng thanh toán.
 Địa chỉ: Số 35 Ngõ 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Hotline: Mr Sơn 0941.89.3333

[replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img]*

----------


## huymobile1194

*Huy Mobile Chuyên iPhone - iPad giá tốt, máy cực chất.*
*Địa Chỉ: Số 35 Ngõ 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội*
*Hotline: Mr Sơn 0941.89.3333*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Huy Mobile xin cam kết: 
 + Chất lượng: Máy đảm bảo zin 100%, hình thức máy đẹp 99% (như mới). Sử dụng hoàn hảo mọi chức năng, lấy về chỉ việc dùng luôn. Tất cả máy bán ra đều đã được kiểm tra rất kỹ.
 + Khách hàng đến xem, sẵn sàng mở máy kiểm tra tại chỗ từ A-Z (xem cả main). Nếu phát hiện máy đã qua sửa chữa tặng ngay 1 Triệu làm quà.
 + Máy bán ra cho khách đều đã được test kỹ mọi chức năng và xuất ra tem phiếu, giấy tờ bảo hành rõ ràng.
 + Bảo hành cả Nguồn và Màn Hình các bác nhé (Một số bên ko có chính sách bảo hành Nguồn và Màn Hình nhé).*




**** IPHONE 6 ****​*iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Gray 99% = 5.1 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 5.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Gold 99% = 5.650 Triệu

 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Gray 99% = 6.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 6.4 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Gold 99% = 6.8 Triệu*




**** IPHONE 6 Plus ****​*iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Gray 99% = 7.1 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 7.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Gold 99% = 7.7 Triệu

 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Gray 99% = 8.4 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 8.6 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Gold 99% = 8.9 Triệu


================================================== ============
 QUÀ TẶNG 
 Tặng Sạc + Cáp + Tai Nghe trị giá 250k
 Tặng ốp lưng silicon trị giá 50k
 Tặng tấm dán chống vỡ Màn Hình trị giá 100K
 Tặng bút cảm ứng trị giá 100K
Tặng gậy tự sướng trị giá 150K
 Hỗ Trợ mua sạc dự phòng 10.400 chỉ với giá 200k

 BẢO HÀNH 
 100% Quý Khách hài lòng về sản phẩm và dịch vụ.
 100% Sản phẩm chính hãng Apple nguồn gốc rõ ràng
 Tặng gói bảo hành nguồn và màn hình
 Đổi lỗi ngay lập tức trong 15 ngày đầu
 Bảo Hành 03 Tháng Phần cứng trọn đời phần mềm
 Tặng ngay 1 triệu+Máy, nếu khách phát hiện shop bán hàng giả, hàng nhái, hàng Tàu...Nói không với với kém chất lượng
 Cam kết giá rẻ nhất Hà Nội, cập nhật liên tục.
 Qúy khách có thể tự tay mở máy xem main, để khẳng định

 Free Ship nội thành Hà Nội - Nhận hàng thanh toán.
 Địa chỉ: Số 35 Ngõ 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Hotline: Mr Sơn 0941.89.3333

[replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img]*

----------


## huymobile1194

*Huy Mobile Chuyên iPhone - iPad giá tốt, máy cực chất.*
*Địa Chỉ: Số 35 Ngõ 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội*
*Hotline: Mr Sơn 0941.89.3333*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Huy Mobile xin cam kết: 
 + Chất lượng: Máy đảm bảo zin 100%, hình thức máy đẹp 99% (như mới). Sử dụng hoàn hảo mọi chức năng, lấy về chỉ việc dùng luôn. Tất cả máy bán ra đều đã được kiểm tra rất kỹ.
 + Khách hàng đến xem, sẵn sàng mở máy kiểm tra tại chỗ từ A-Z (xem cả main). Nếu phát hiện máy đã qua sửa chữa tặng ngay 1 Triệu làm quà.
 + Máy bán ra cho khách đều đã được test kỹ mọi chức năng và xuất ra tem phiếu, giấy tờ bảo hành rõ ràng.
 + Bảo hành cả Nguồn và Màn Hình các bác nhé (Một số bên ko có chính sách bảo hành Nguồn và Màn Hình nhé).*




**** IPHONE 6 ****​*iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Gray 99% = 5.1 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 5.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 16G quốc tế Gold 99% = 5.650 Triệu

 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Gray 99% = 6.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 6.4 Triệu
 iPhone 6 - 64G quốc tế Gold 99% = 6.8 Triệu*




**** IPHONE 6 Plus ****​*iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Gray 99% = 7.1 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 7.2 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 16G quốc tế Gold 99% = 7.7 Triệu

 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Gray 99% = 8.4 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Trắng 99% = 8.6 Triệu
 iPhone 6 Plus - 64G quốc tế Gold 99% = 8.9 Triệu


================================================== ============
 QUÀ TẶNG 
 Tặng Sạc + Cáp + Tai Nghe trị giá 250k
 Tặng ốp lưng silicon trị giá 50k
 Tặng tấm dán chống vỡ Màn Hình trị giá 100K
 Tặng bút cảm ứng trị giá 100K
Tặng gậy tự sướng trị giá 150K
 Hỗ Trợ mua sạc dự phòng 10.400 chỉ với giá 200k

 BẢO HÀNH 
 100% Quý Khách hài lòng về sản phẩm và dịch vụ.
 100% Sản phẩm chính hãng Apple nguồn gốc rõ ràng
 Tặng gói bảo hành nguồn và màn hình
 Đổi lỗi ngay lập tức trong 15 ngày đầu
 Bảo Hành 03 Tháng Phần cứng trọn đời phần mềm
 Tặng ngay 1 triệu+Máy, nếu khách phát hiện shop bán hàng giả, hàng nhái, hàng Tàu...Nói không với với kém chất lượng
 Cam kết giá rẻ nhất Hà Nội, cập nhật liên tục.
 Qúy khách có thể tự tay mở máy xem main, để khẳng định

 Free Ship nội thành Hà Nội - Nhận hàng thanh toán.
 Địa chỉ: Số 35 Ngõ 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Hotline: Mr Sơn 0941.89.3333

[replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img]*

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

mình bán iphone 6 lock 16g máy nhật bản, máy dùng siêu mượt mà dùng ko khác gì máy quốc tế nhé
sóng sánh cẳng đét, ko lỗi lầm dù nhỏ nhất cũng ko
giá bán 3900k
điện thoại: 0964045692

----------


## huymobile1194

mình bán iphone 6 lock 16g máy nhật bản, máy dùng siêu mượt mà dùng ko khác gì máy quốc tế nhé
sóng sánh cẳng đét, ko lỗi lầm dù nhỏ nhất cũng ko
giá bán 3900k
điện thoại: 0964045692

----------


## huymobile1194

mình bán iphone 6 lock 16g máy nhật bản, máy dùng siêu mượt mà dùng ko khác gì máy quốc tế nhé
sóng sánh cẳng đét, ko lỗi lầm dù nhỏ nhất cũng ko
giá bán 3900k
điện thoại: 0964045692

----------


## huymobile1194

mình bán iphone 6 lock 16g máy nhật bản, máy dùng siêu mượt mà dùng ko khác gì máy quốc tế nhé
sóng sánh cẳng đét, ko lỗi lầm dù nhỏ nhất cũng ko
giá bán 3900k
điện thoại: 0964045692

----------


## huymobile1194

mình bán iphone 6 lock 16g máy nhật bản, máy dùng siêu mượt mà dùng ko khác gì máy quốc tế nhé
sóng sánh cẳng đét, ko lỗi lầm dù nhỏ nhất cũng ko
giá bán 3900k
điện thoại: 0964045692

----------


## huymobile1194

mình bán iphone 6 lock 16g máy nhật bản, máy dùng siêu mượt mà dùng ko khác gì máy quốc tế nhé
sóng sánh cẳng đét, ko lỗi lầm dù nhỏ nhất cũng ko
giá bán 3900k
điện thoại: 0964045692

----------


## huymobile1194

mình bán iphone 6 lock 16g máy nhật bản, máy dùng siêu mượt mà dùng ko khác gì máy quốc tế nhé
sóng sánh cẳng đét, ko lỗi lầm dù nhỏ nhất cũng ko
giá bán 3900k
điện thoại: 0964045692

----------


## huymobile1194

mình bán iphone 6 lock 16g máy nhật bản, máy dùng siêu mượt mà dùng ko khác gì máy quốc tế nhé
sóng sánh cẳng đét, ko lỗi lầm dù nhỏ nhất cũng ko
giá bán 3900k
điện thoại: 0964045692

----------


## huymobile1194

mình bán iphone 6 lock 16g máy nhật bản, máy dùng siêu mượt mà dùng ko khác gì máy quốc tế nhé
sóng sánh cẳng đét, ko lỗi lầm dù nhỏ nhất cũng ko
giá bán 3900k
điện thoại: 0964045692

----------


## huymobile1194

mình bán iphone 6 lock 16g máy nhật bản, máy dùng siêu mượt mà dùng ko khác gì máy quốc tế nhé
sóng sánh cẳng đét, ko lỗi lầm dù nhỏ nhất cũng ko
giá bán 3900k
điện thoại: 0964045692

----------


## huymobile1194

mình bán iphone 6 lock 16g máy nhật bản, máy dùng siêu mượt mà dùng ko khác gì máy quốc tế nhé
sóng sánh cẳng đét, ko lỗi lầm dù nhỏ nhất cũng ko
giá bán 3900k
điện thoại: 0964045692

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## thoxam

Máy bán ra cho khách đều đã được test kỹ mọi chức năng và xuất ra tem phiếu, giấy tờ bảo hành rõ ràng.

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------

